# Hi



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi I'm Dom, A lot of you know me already but if you don't, Hi...lol

Me and my partner Fae make up Woodland Mousery

We breed the following varieties

Hairless 
Dove tan 
Black tan
Chocolate tan
BE Cream
Siamese 
Chinchilla 
Sometimes a few experimental litters


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

Hiya!


----------



## Ruthy (Oct 3, 2008)

Yo Dom!


----------



## daisy (Oct 4, 2008)

hiya, let me know if/when u breed from that hairless choc girl i gave fae, should get great things from her


----------

